Did GitHub just change its default font family to system defaults? - jasalo
======
BafS
Yes, the new font-family is now:

    
    
      -apple-system, BlinkMacSystemFont, "Segoe UI", Roboto, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif, "Apple Color Emoji", "Segoe UI Emoji", "Segoe UI Symbol";

~~~
Ezhik
If I'm running OS X pre-El Capitan, will `-apple-system` and
`BlinkMacSystemFont` resolve to Helvetica, or will I end up seeing Roboto and
Segoe UI if I have either installed?

~~~
doctrine
You will end up seeing Segoe UI, if that isn't installed you'll see Roboto, if
that isn't installed you'll see Helvetica and so on.

~~~
Ezhik
Actually, now that I can try this on my machine, it does show Helvetica.

------
0x54MUR41
I think, they did. I am running Ubuntu 14.04 LTS with Mozilla Firefox. The
font size has a big size than the previous one.

Related discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12073109](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12073109)

------
anishathalye
If you don't like it, you can fix it by using this:
[https://github.com/rreusser/the-old-github-
font](https://github.com/rreusser/the-old-github-font)

------
mrahmadawais
I incredibly hate this move by GitHub. I am using Chrome's Styler extension to
get back good old Helvetica. There should be an opt-out from this font stack
at GitHub.

Screenshot: [http://cloud.ahmda.ws/UHjO9GC](http://cloud.ahmda.ws/UHjO9GC)

------
dannymichel
Add this to 'Stylish'

body, .intgrs-page .main-content, .blog-content, .migration-wrapper, .migrate-
owners-wrapper, .setup-wrapper, .showcase-page-title, .tooltipped::after {
font-family: Helvetica, arial, nimbussansl, liberationsans, freesans, clean,
sans-serif, "Apple Color Emoji", "Segoe UI Emoji", "Segoe UI Symbol"
!important; }

.markdown-body { font-family: "Helvetica Neue", Helvetica, "Segoe UI", Arial,
freesans, sans-serif, "Apple Color Emoji", "Segoe UI Emoji", "Segoe UI Symbol"
!important; }

body { font-size: 13px !important; line-height: 1.4 !important; }

.blob-code { line-height: 1.4 !important; }

------
kkoppenhaver
Seems like it.

[https://twitter.com/mdo/status/752561058011754496](https://twitter.com/mdo/status/752561058011754496)

------
toufique
Looks like it. I was thrown off too.

------
fo747
I wonder if they looked at the difference in markdown look on OSX+Chrome. Bold
is completely broken, see screenshots comparison here (tweeted at Github):
[https://twitter.com/MrOlovsson/status/752843094765236224](https://twitter.com/MrOlovsson/status/752843094765236224)

------
xfalcox
Noticed this earlier today. It's using Ubuntu on Gnome Ubuntu 16.04 with
Chrome.

------
ryan-allen
Where is the blog post explaining how and why they did it?

I am really interested in the reasoning behind the change, the insights, I bet
they are really interesting.

------
holyketzer
New font is awful

------
WorldMaker
I like Segoe UI, so this works for me, at least.

------
cauterized
Whatever it is, its legibility is horrible.

------
hopechen
i think so, it used to be helvatica

